# Suggestions for decent replacement headphones for my 2009 Routan's RES



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

The headphones that go with our Routan's RES are beat up and hardly working anymore. I was looking around at some replacement sets, but there seem to be a lot of choices. Most of them say single channel. I assume that I would need dual since there are to screens to be able to listen to 2 different things on different screens. 

If anyone can post what headsets they've had good luck with I would greatly appreciate it. The OEM ones VW wants to sell me are $180 for the pair, and I find that a little ridiculous. 

I also saw some kids headphones on amazon. If anyone knows or has gotten these, are they any good or tougher than a standard set?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

seriously?? No one here has had at least one of these damn headphones break and had to replace it?? C'mon! :screwy:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, both pairs got static. They were replaced under warranty. Now there on their way out. Just been too lazy to buy new ones. 

Here are two links: 

Click on Ebay link 

Ebay link 2 

:beer::thumbup: 

There are tons on ebay, I'd try for ones that look like the OEM's, but are cheaper. Make sure you get the ones with the head strap for smaller heads.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't bought replacements yet, but I found these from another old thread here and then some "other recommended products" after looking at the first one or two. Depends how much the 2-channel is needed. We've not yet run two different movies on the two screens, but our kids are too young to make a stink over each getting their own show at the same time. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/BRAVO-VIE...adphone-Foldable-Adjustable-Headband/13398246 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/XOvision-...car-Video-listening/10574632?findingMethod=rr 

two-channel: 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/XO-Vision...7?findingMethod=rr#BVSecondaryCustomerRatings


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The old thread to which I referred: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5137859


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all. I appreciate it. I'll post back with what I got and my thoughts.


----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

58kafer said:


> Yep, both pairs got static. They were replaced under warranty. Now there on their way out. Just been too lazy to buy new ones.
> 
> Here are two links:
> 
> ...


 
Well played sir! I love the "let me google that for you". Nice touch. I'll be using that on some friends for sure. 

And again thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought an extra pair on E-bay - they are not Chrysler/VW, but they are the exact same other than the battery cover has a slightly different texture on it. They work the exact same as the factory headphones. 

Here is the link. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-One-NEW-V...932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6f7f31ac


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vrsantana said:


> Well played sir! I love the "let me google that for you". Nice touch. I'll be using that on some friends for sure.
> 
> And again thanks for the suggestions.


 
:laugh: I do it only in fun! I do it for my dad, googling for him is like brain surgery sometimes! And if he can't handle that I use logmein.com and take control of his PC, that freaks him out! 

No problem on the suggestions, thats why we're all here!


----------

